# Codes for argos freeview box



## fransterdj (Mar 3, 2009)

Can anyone help me. I am trying to get my argos value freeview box to respond to my Tivo. The argos box has LPDV205B code on it but no make. Does anyone know any codes etc.
Fran


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Argos also sell a Bush LPDV210B which is a remarkedly similar model number so maybe it's a Bush?


----------



## fransterdj (Mar 3, 2009)

tried telling it its a bush and nothing


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

fransterdj said:


> tried telling it its a bush and nothing


Sorry. Just had to mention the Pythonesque image in my head of you wagging your finger at the STB. "You're a bush"


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...Id=1500001501&langId=-1&searchTerms=LPDV205B+

Picture there if anyone recognises it.

Your best bet is to go through all the codes under the FREEVIEW manufacturers to see if you can find one that works.
Failing that it's possible to capture the IR codes from the remote and get Tivo to upload them if you have a Philips Pronto or know someone who does - details in the FAQ IIRC.


----------



## ashers (Mar 8, 2002)

Hi fransterdj

did you (or anyone) ever manage to resolve the codes for the Argos set-top box?
I need to buy a new set-top box for my Tivo and was thinking of buying the Argos box.

Cheers

Ashers


----------



## smiffy (Mar 6, 2002)

Does anyone know if the Bush LPDV210B can be controlled by the Tivo?


----------



## Peter_Clements (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi

Last night I went through every freeview code in TIVO and none of them worked. Code 20072 brought up the brightness control so know the IR is working.
Stumped now.

Peter
160GB HD.


----------

